# (Street-) Trial in Erlangen (Nürnberg)



## AMiegel93 (1. Januar 2020)

Servus zusammen, 

Ich suche Anschluss zum Trial-Biken in Erlangen (bzw auch Nürnberg). 

Gibt es da überhaupt noch Leute die das machen? 

Viele Grüße, 
Alex


----------



## speedy_j (2. Januar 2020)

Du kennst den Trialpark in Erlangen beim Easthouse? Wenn da gar nix mehr geht, ist die kleine Szene, welche es mal vor 10 Jahren gab, komplett eingeschlafen.  Ob Sascha Straube noch etwas im Steinbruch Worzeldorf macht entzieht sich leider meiner Kenntnis. Gefahren sind wir damals alle für den Motocrossverein Großhabersdorf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (3. Januar 2020)

Frag auch mal im anderen Thema nach: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bik...-gesucht-teil-2.490190/page-599#post-16291041


----------



## static (3. Januar 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Frag auch mal im anderen Thema nach: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bik...-gesucht-teil-2.490190/page-599#post-16291041


Und die Erlangen-Version davon: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biker-in-rund-um-erlangen-gesucht.461215/page-82

Angeblich wird auf dem Trial-Gelände in Erlangen (https://www.openstreetmap.org/way/543689710) gelegentlich mal ein Trial-Biker gesehen. Hautpsächlich wird das Gelände aber zur Zeit wohl eher von Parcours-Läufern zum Training benutzt.
Von einem zweiten Fahrer weiß ich, dass er mittlerweile aufgehört hat.
Soweit ich weiß, ist auch keiner von unseren aktiven DIMB-IG-Mitgliedern in dem Bereich unterwegs.
Eine richtige Szene scheint also nicht mehr wirklich zu existieren.


----------



## AMiegel93 (3. Januar 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten! Ich werde mich nochmal im anderen Thread melden.

Auf jeden Fall Starte ich dieses Jahr durch. Vielleicht finden sich ja trotzdem noch Leute!


----------



## Ketchyp (6. Januar 2020)

Ich habe vorhin (~12:30Uhr) 3 Trialer am Easthouse gesehen - nicht am Park, sondern am Haupteingang. Nur so als Info - es gibt also noch welche.


----------



## AMiegel93 (8. Januar 2020)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin (~12:30Uhr) 3 Trialer am Easthouse gesehen - nicht am Park, sondern am Haupteingang. Nur so als Info - es gibt also noch welche.



Das waren wir!


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. Januar 2020)

speedy_j schrieb:


> Ob Sascha Straube noch etwas im Steinbruch Worzeldorf macht entzieht sich leider meiner Kenntnis.



Da sehe ich zumindest regelmäßig noch Jemanden, zuletzt erst vor ein paar Wochen.


----------



## Cuzdljyiz (12. April 2020)

Ich hab ne frage ich will anfangen mit street trailen und ich weiss nicht welches trialbike. Ich bin 1.74 und 50 kg. Gross und bin bis jetzt ein hardtail mtb gefahren wer kann mir eins empfehlen es darf max. 800 CHF kosten. Ich wohne im thurgau in der Schweiz weis  jemand wo mann eins mieten kann?


----------

